# Union Representative



## glock26USMC (Aug 21, 2015)

Just was wondering if anyone has any first hand knowledge of being a Union Representative for your workplace.

I have just beem elected,  by my coworkers,  to be a Union Director.   I am excited for the opportunity,  but little nervous 

If anyone has any pointers, im all ears.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 21, 2015)

glock26USMC said:


> Just was wondering if anyone has any first hand knowledge of being a Union Representative for your workplace.
> 
> I have just *beem* elected,  by my coworkers,  to be a Union Director.   I am excited for the opportunity,  but little nervous
> 
> If anyone has any pointers, im all ears.



Spelling is the first requirement for being a good Union Rep...

J/K, congrats, just listen to what your members have to say.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 21, 2015)

Carry a contract in your pocket so you can check the rules yourself.
Don't ever let your follow worker complain to you on company time, unless it is a safety thing.
Never go to the boss on company time. Make an appointment.
Stand beside your worker when he complains to the boss.
When in doubt talk to the union first.

I never wanted to talk to the rep alone because when I talked to the greeving party, I got, "well I never said that" and they would leave the rep out to dry everytime. And waste everyones time


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

I was a Union rep for 450 persons in my Local Teamster Union. You need to learn the rules backwards and forward. It can also put you in some precarious positions when you have been elected to represent someone in a termination hearing. I loved it but it did place a wedge between management which was irreversible.


----------



## zannej (Aug 22, 2015)

You should be aware that sometimes the employers don't like the union reps and will try to find ways to manipulate them or even get rid of them. My brother-in-law was the union rep and his employers trumped up some BS against him and tried to blackmail him in to backing down on some of the issues or else they would fire him. The people he had supported decided to save their own skins and didn't have his back. It can be a thankless job.


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

zannej said:


> It can be a thankless job.



Worth repeating since it is so true...


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 22, 2015)

I have done it before, but that was for the officers,  had alot more members in it, and more Union directors. 

This will be smaller group (Sergeants)


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

Our Sgts also had their own association. Theirs was easy. The slick sleeves would fight for everything and the sgts just mirrored what the slick sleeves got, + 10%.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2016)

Just wondering how you are making out with this.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 17, 2016)

glock -

Just wondering about what union or unions you were involved with.

A little while ago, in an earlier life, I was involved in union situations for company with 2 different unions (Teamsters and Construction Laborers) that had totally different approaches and ideals.

What is a director? Is that like a  union steward or a business agent engaged with different companies?

I had a good friend that worked for the same company as me that took a leave of absence to maintain the sacred "seniority" that turned out to be a 20 year situation before returning to drive a truck (driving was easier than being a Business Agent). After returning to work, the first job we sent him out on was "bannered" (informational banner) and he honked his horn and then drove through the banner to make a delivery.

He was a good employee for the company and represented the union depending on who paid him.

When it comes to unions and employers, some chose to fight (for win or lose) and some work things out for the good of everyone. Having seniority seems to hold things together as opposed to the "anti" positions.


----------

